# WLAN Repeater anschließen an  LAN Port ?!



## medical80 (1. November 2017)

*WLAN Repeater anschließen an  LAN Port ?!*

Servus alle zusammen , 

Entschuldigt die Frage , ich bin was Netzwerk usw betrifft ein noob  und habe ne Frage bezÜglich o.g. Thema. 

Auf dem ersten Bild seht ihr meinen TP link wlan repeater mit LAN Port und nebendrann die zwei „LAN Buchsen“. 

Bisweilen fungierte der repeater als selbiger da er das wlan Signal von nem alten AirPort Extreme bekam der an meiner fritzbox 7490 hängt da die fritzbox für wlan gesperrt wurde. 

Nun bereitet der Airport zunehmend Probleme und fliegt demnächst raus. Seitens des Internetanbieters (EWR) wird die fritzbox für wlan demnächst „freigeschaltet“ was allerdings laut EWR zwei - drei Monate dauern wird. 

Besteht die Möglichkeit dass ich mittels eines kurzen LAN Kabels den TP LINK repeater an eine LAN Buchse anschließe sodass dieser repeater als wlan fungiert ? Wenn ja , wie muss ich da was einstellen ???

Gott , tut mir leid dass ich das so umständlich beschreibe. Kenn mich da net wirklich gut aus  

Liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Abductee (1. November 2017)

*AW: WLAN Repeater anschließen an  LAN Port ?!*

Du musst den TP-Link als AP konfigurieren.
How to setup Access Point Mode of Range Extender? - TP-Link


----------



## medical80 (1. November 2017)

*AW: WLAN Repeater anschließen an  LAN Port ?!*

Huhu

Lieben dank  

Werd ich alsbald versuchen 

Viele Grüße, 
Daniel


----------

